

Not hating Man Whiskers but Haiyan happened. - nav

Our Fall collection #3 for November was supposed to be dedicated to Movember for which we were planning to donate 10% of our profits to Prostate Cancer awareness (we will still be doing this)<p>Typhoon Haiyan, one of the strongest storms ever recorded has completely devastated parts of the central Philippines. The death toll is estimated up to 10,000 with hundreds of thousands more displaced. The country has declared a “state of calamity.”<p>We will thus be donating 100% of all profits from our Movember themed collection #3 (released earlier today) to the UN World Food Programme.<p>(we will be donating 10% of our proceeds from our Winter Collection #1 to Prostate Cancer Awareness).<p>For those interested in donating individually:<p>USA: Text AID to 27722 to donate $10
UK: Text AID to 70303 to donate £3
Canada: Text RELIEF to 45678 to donate $5<p>Or donate here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wfp.org&#x2F;donate&#x2F;typhoon-philippines-b<p>These folks need our help and are in desperate need of clean water and food.<p>To all our friends in the Philippines, our hearts and thoughts are with you.<p>Our official announcement here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;seat14a.co&#x2F;1hF7ioi<p>-Seat 14A
======
saiyamvora13
Great to know that everyone is trying to help out.

